
Show HN: Learn Flux from an extremely simple demo - ruanyf
https://github.com/ruanyf/extremely-simple-flux-demo
======
sandyduan
I love it! Maybe one of the best tutorial about Flux

------
xiongwei_13
没啥讨论？回复是不是太没逼格了？我也来赞一个

------
kissbug8720
waiting for chinese translate

------
mathewxiang
It should be the best one I have read

------
aoldboy
good!

------
aoldboy
support

------
Tianyongwei
支持

------
lishasha
6

------
zhujun24
666

------
leon_k_scott
Cool！

------
hz920925
flux react laravel

------
elevensky
waiting for

------
thefun
great

------
nicky9112
good

------
kyleyang
awesome!

------
aragron
nice

------
LUHAILIANG
good!

------
kofei
好，支持，威武

------
jameslee529
Perfact

------
jameslee529
Perfect

------
xiecg53
Very good!

